# Best time to jar or separate fry



## Bekazzled (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, All - Was just wondering what the preferred method was when separating fry as they age. I've done the "grow-out tank" for all of them before and also done the "second tank for larger fry" methods. 

My fry are 7 weeks old at the moment and I'm particularly excited about this crowd. I had to use a stand-in father with a next to raise the fry after biological Dad decided to ditch the eggs. They grew nonetheless; some of them are still tiny, whereas others are about 3 times the size of the smallest. You can see two medium sized and one larger fry here:

http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k488/BeKazzled/mediumandlargefry.jpg

I suppose the smallest babies (about 25-35% of them) are half the size of the medium-sized ones. 

So, from my view they're not really of a size yet where tail nipping is a problem. However, the larger ones have started their whole "bullying" thing where the tiny clingers-on follow them around and get their matching orders when it's food time. 

I'm putting food of various sizes in during meal times so they all get fed, but is it time to separate them? And when you guys do separate them, do you favour putting them in 1-litre jars in a large tub together or putting them in as a school in tubs/tanks by size? I feel they're too young at this point to separate them entirely into their own proper "apartments".

Also, does anyone ever put their fry (I have about 80) into several separate tanks around this stage - to sort of hedge their bets in case a fungal infection hits one tank? 

I should note that at the moment, they are in two tubs. About two weeks ago, I put ten of the larger ones in their own large tub; the rest are in the other tub. However since I separated them into two tubs, the older tub with more fish in it are experiencing greater growth spurts. (I think it's to do with the lighting: they get the same tank set-ups, and if anything the tub storing 10 babies is "cleaner".) I'm going to move both tanks into the same semi-sunlight area they seem to love.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You did the right thing with separating big and small... I've had a tiny get swallowed by a bigger sibling :roll:

I would jar when they start to actually fight, and cause issues. Only jar those who are the issue! Flaring, chasing and fin nipping can be a part of play. But outright bullying is where you want to step in.

I'm not sure how you have the space for "proper" tanks... Jars are fine, as long as you clean them. I had quite a few jarred, the rest in a 30 gallon tank. 

The growth spurts will be more visible if the tubs, jars, tanks etc are cleaned daily to remove any gross food waste from the bottom. I found that the smaller amount of fry you have in one area, the faster they grow  Less waste, less growth-stunting hormones etc.


----------

